# will you stop playing when new horizons comes out?



## visibleghost (Mar 5, 2020)

i will probabky play way less, since pocket camp is basically just to fill the animal crossing void in my life right now. what about you?


----------



## mocha. (Mar 5, 2020)

I’m the same, I’m only playing to pass time at the minute and once NH comes out I’ll only play it while I’m at college during class or on break


----------



## Romaki (Mar 5, 2020)

I already stopped playing it because I'm bored of it, but I might check in once in a while.


----------



## Mayor Todd (Mar 5, 2020)

Oh, definitely.  I played ACC for several months mostly because I felt I was providing a service for people on my friends list, not because I was having fun.  Lately, I've been only a sporadic player.  When I do go back to Pocket Camp, I get bored of it after about a day.  Recently I went back to update my campsite because my wife told me the snow had all melted, and my Winter Carnival campsite looked weird on the green grass.  I do keep going back because my wife is a die-hard player, and she keeps drawing me back in.  I expect that she'll keep playing it after New Horizons comes out, because she doesn't carry her Switch around with her during the day.  She's also a hard-core Pokemon Go player, and just enjoys phone games in general.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 5, 2020)

I've had PC installed for a few months to kill time, but I'll get rid of it when my copy of NH arrives. (Plus the constant internet connection sucks, and it overheats my phone.)

It wasn't all bad (PC). I'll miss my villagers I guess, but I have their amiibo cards.

There are some awesome items in this game, I must admit.

I hope a great deal of them (freely) make their way over to NH.

Especially the bird in the tree!
And wings. ^_^


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2020)

Nope, I don't have a Switch and def. don't plan on getting one soon. I like and I'm grateful people still play but that might change in a few weeks


----------



## dizzy bone (Mar 6, 2020)

I never even started! I actually had the intention of downloading PC ages ago to get me through the ACNH wait, but it was never available in my country and I didn't bother getting around it with a VPN. We're only 2 weeks away and I'm surprised I didn't end up downloading it at some point because it was very tempting with all the cute campsites pictures.


----------



## Sweetley (Mar 6, 2020)

Already stopped playing it a while ago after it became too stale for me. It was fun at the beginning, but became boring and frustrating at the end. Besides, I would have dropped it immediately once New Horizons is released.


----------



## xara (Mar 6, 2020)

i’ve already stopped playing after playing it frequently for like,, 2 weeks lmao


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 6, 2020)

Considering I don't have a Switch and all the money that I've dumped into Pocket Camp, no.  Even if I did have a Switch, I don't think I'd stop playing it.  It's a genuinely entertaining game and I like collecting the items in it.


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 6, 2020)

I might still be playing it after NH comes out.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2020)

Also yeah why can't you play both like.. one is on phone and is better on the go unless you take your Switch with you always. :3


----------



## Corndoggy (Mar 7, 2020)

i will probably sitll play it, just not as much. but its good to play whilst on lunch break at uni since i dont trust bringing my switch or 3ds in.


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 7, 2020)

sunflowerhippie said:


> Also yeah why can't you play both like.. one is on phone and is better on the go unless you take your Switch with you always. :3



i know i will bring my switch with me way more when new horizons is out. i often play pocket camp during my commutes to school and work and during those 15-20 minutes you can probably get at least some things done in new horizons. i'm just a little worried about it being stolen but then again i always walk around with other expensive things on me so would it really be a huge difference...


----------



## jenikinz (Mar 7, 2020)

Unless I get a different job or start working from home, probably not. I just redownloaded it because I have nothing to do at work when it is dead and with there being some type of incentive with NH I figured I would just focus on decorating etc and ignore all the crap I can't have unless I spend money.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 7, 2020)

sunflowerhippie said:


> Also yeah why can't you play both like.. one is on phone and is better on the go unless you take your Switch with you always. :3



For one, it's on a phone, and that overheats the internal battery..

I want to live my actual real life, and don't have time to maintain two AC games.

The mobile game was a short diversion until the real deal.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Mar 7, 2020)

I already kind of stopped playing it this month and a bit of last month. It got a little too repetitive or maybe I just needed a break after playing it literally everyday since it came out a couple years ago. The only thing that would really motivate me to play again would be if we got like exclusive items from it that we could transfer to New Horizons.


----------



## CodyMKW (Mar 7, 2020)

will login on it every once in a while for daily logins


----------



## ccee633 (Mar 7, 2020)

Nah, I don't have a switch yet lol
Plus New Leaf is really fun for me!


----------



## s_heffley (Mar 8, 2020)

I only play it periodically as is, let alone with New Horizons coming out.

Don’t get me wrong, I really enjoy Pocket Camp and think it’s a great game, but even as is I’d mostly rather spend my time doing something else


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2020)

John Wick said:


> For one, it's on a phone, and that overheats the internal battery..
> 
> I want to live my actual real life, and don't have time to maintain two AC games.
> 
> The mobile game was a short diversion until the real deal.



I guess you have an old model or faulty phone, or too many other apps?

I mean I get if someone got bored or think PC is pretty bad.. I do too but phone games are basically what I got time for, so there it is for me. I would tbh play more PC because of the costs of switch+game+internet etc so it's also a factor. I don't think people should ditch it until they actually close it though for one or other reason.


----------



## sunchild (Mar 8, 2020)

i'll probably still continue playing here and there, i do enjoy grinding for the event items and so that's what i'll most likely be doing. i don't spend too much time in it anyways for me to completely stop playing with NH comes out!


----------



## John Wick (Mar 8, 2020)

sunflowerhippie said:


> I guess you have an old model or faulty phone, or too many other apps?
> 
> I mean I get if someone got bored or think PC is pretty bad.. I do too but phone games are basically what I got time for, so there it is for me. I would tbh play more PC because of the costs of switch+game+internet etc so it's also a factor. I don't think people should ditch it until they actually close it though for one or other reason.



Nope. I have a brand new Samsung Galaxy s10.

Phones aren't really meant for games that require a constant conection.

Also I never use mobile apps.

As I said also, the game was a temporary thing, and I don't have time for both, and even if I did, I wouldn't keep playing the mobile game. Although some of the items were good, the game wasn't much fun.


----------



## LilyLynne (Mar 8, 2020)

I am hoping to continue playing this and play New Horizons at the same time.


----------



## ctar17 (Mar 9, 2020)

I'll most likely stop when NH comes out.  I picked Pocket Camp up again last week because I'm so excited for NH and need some AC in my life right now.  My NL town hasn't been played in years, so there wasn't really an incentive to hop back on and just pull weeds for hours...


----------



## Hazeltuft (Mar 9, 2020)

well, i will probably just play it while i'm out on the go. it's pretty convenient. i usually play it when i'm out anyways. so, i don't really think i'd play it any less. (i don't play it as much as it is.)


----------



## kelpy (Mar 10, 2020)

yes, i will stop playing. not a huge fan of the leaf ticket system but i liked collecting items and villagers. when new horizons comes out i'll have that itch scratched


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Mar 10, 2020)

absolutely. I dropped the game a long time ago and only picked it up a few weeks ago to satiate the anticipation for NH. It's honestly a really drab game imo :/ AC + microtransactions take away the feeling


----------



## MorningStar (Mar 10, 2020)

I'd LIKE to say I will keep playing, but if I do, it certainly won't be anywhere near as frequently. I won't be on top of the events anymore, or anything. Especially since I have two camps... Yeah, it's not gonna happen. I'll play long enough to get the stuff from Pocket Camp in New Horizons, and then it's anyone's guess.


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 10, 2020)

MorningStar said:


> I'd LIKE to say I will keep playing, but if I do, it certainly won't be anywhere near as frequently. I won't be on top of the events anymore, or anything. Especially since I have two camps... Yeah, it's not gonna happen. I'll play long enough to get the stuff from Pocket Camp in New Horizons, and then it's anyone's guess.



yeah, the crossover event is a bit interesting. it's probably to keep players playing pocket camp even after new horizons comes out and to be honest, it might work a little for me because i want all the items........


----------



## MorningStar (Mar 10, 2020)

visibleghost said:


> yeah, the crossover event is a bit interesting. it's probably to keep players playing pocket camp even after new horizons comes out and to be honest, it might work a little for me because i want all the items........



Yes, I'll probably log in (to both accounts) every day for the login bonuses, if nothing else, but Pocket Camp for me lost its appeal when it went from OCCASIONALLY having leaf-ticket items to the MAJORITY of event items being leaf ticket only. Not to mention the fortune cookies. I'll keep an eye on it, but it'll probably only be for anything that benefits New Horizons specifically.


----------



## Garrett (Mar 11, 2020)

I mostly play at breakfast so I'll keep doing that. I'm very casual about it. Intrigued to see the New Horizons items.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 11, 2020)

No way! I still like this game and plan to keep playing when New Horizons is out.


----------



## Cerise (Mar 12, 2020)

I don?t have a Switch, so I?ll stick with Pocket Camp.  Besides, it?s so much more convenient to have the game on your phone as you can take it anywhere you go (even at work lol).  Yea, it?s repetitive, but I still like the features of PC.


----------



## Nicole. (Mar 13, 2020)

Before, I didn't think I would quit but now thinking about it, I definitely won't be playing as often as I do now simply because I won't have the time. I already know NH will consume a lot of hours, that as well as work, it just won't be a main priority anymore.


----------



## Lyraa (Mar 14, 2020)

More than likely not, I will just play during uni breaks, I don't feel like bringing an expensive Switch to my uni just to play for an hour. Or at the very least, I'll login each day for the bonuses and to see what fortune cookies are on offer.


----------



## screechfox (Mar 14, 2020)

Honestly, no. I only started playing again to scratch the itch before New Horizons comes out, and it's been less than a day and I'm already remembering why I stopped playing it. I don't think it's got the same relaxing air as main-series Animal Crossing games.


----------



## V94 (Mar 14, 2020)

Honestly i’m excited to not have to play pocket camp anymore. This ACNH event is the perfect way to celebrate my final 5 days of playing, lol. 
I’ll update my campground and cabin and then probably touch the game once every six months after that!


----------



## Hsn97 (Mar 14, 2020)

I probably won’t stop playing completely, but I definitely won’t be playing as much as I do. I’ll probably just log on every day to get the daily bonuses and collect the resources my camp helper has collected and then log off. I can’t imagine I’ll have much spare time to do anything else once NH is released


----------



## Imbri (Mar 15, 2020)

PC stopped being fun when we stopped having down time and they pushed events constantly. Honestly, it feels like a chore now.

I'll play to get the crossover items, but then I'll likely get rid of the game. I'd rather focus on NH instead.


----------



## peachblush (Mar 15, 2020)

I won't stop playing since I like the app, but I guess I will play less.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2020)

Cerise said:


> I don?t have a Switch, so I?ll stick with Pocket Camp.  Besides, it?s so much more convenient to have the game on your phone as you can take it anywhere you go (even at work lol).  Yea, it?s repetitive, but I still like the features of PC.



Yeah, except recent years pay to win **** approach. And yeah I don't have a Switch now and probably don't wanna spend on it either. I mean never say never but tbh at this point I'll stick w/ my phone.


----------



## Mayor Justin (Mar 15, 2020)

Sort of. I may use it to kill time when my switch isnt handy but for my money im going to continue to play it!


----------



## arbra (Mar 16, 2020)

I forsee me playing more at work than at home.

I am growing tired of the "always an event" model that they have been using for the last year - it would be nice to have an extended downtime without timed goals.

But I have been playing since day 1, so I do see me completely quitting it.


----------



## peppy villager (Mar 16, 2020)

Ive never actually played PC x.x


----------



## Maiana (Mar 16, 2020)

I actually do not play Pocket Camp that much.
I re-downloaded it onto my phone because of ACNH x PC support, so I want to get the benefits from that.
So if anything- I'll probably be playing more! ^.^


----------



## Corrie (Mar 27, 2020)

I played it for a week before dumping it. I don't like the "pay to win" vibe it gives me. But I'm like that with most apps.


----------



## Emolga59 (Apr 3, 2020)

Well NH already came out and I got it

I seem to play the same amount of Pocket Camp before so that's good for my villagers at my campsite and in my cabin


----------



## cornimer (Apr 4, 2020)

Lately I've only been going on to check the fortune cookies and send Gulliver out. If there's an event with items I like I'll probably play more though.


----------



## nuuriell (Apr 4, 2020)

I've been playing about as much now as I did before NH released.


----------



## Jubby Ducks (Apr 4, 2020)

I actually stopped playing PC since NH came out to be honest.
Since I saw this thread though I'll check up on it again just to see it. 
It's definitely good for those that can't afford the actual game. I would bet if I was in middle school and high school I would just be stuck with playing pocket camp lol.


----------



## Argent (Apr 5, 2020)

I'm actually playing a bit more now, I'm hoping there will be some more crossover events in the future so I want to be prepared!


----------



## deleted (Apr 5, 2020)

I barely played PC anymore before NH even came out because of school. I never really had time or energy for it. I haven’t played PC for a while and now that I have NH I think I’ll play PC even less often.


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 5, 2020)

My pocket camp motivation comes in waves. There will be times where I play daily for months at a time, and times where I won't go on even once for months at a time. Now that acnh is out, I feel like I will def not be playing pocket camp as much and the waves will get more spread out


----------



## -Beth_ (Apr 9, 2020)

No. I play both New Horizons and Pocket Camp every day. Pocket Camp introduced me to so many villagers that I love ( e.g. Lobo, Moe, Shari). It’s a little bit boring, but I still love it.


----------



## Hanif1807 (Apr 13, 2020)

I kinda stopped playing Pocket Camp since i spend most of my time playing New Horizons now


----------



## hdtraves (Apr 14, 2020)

I'm still playing on & off while playing New Horizons. Only thing that bugs me is that they continue to add more and more content that it feels like it's damn near impossible to 100% the catalog. Been stuck at level 192 forever.


----------



## Lazaros (Apr 15, 2020)

i played PC for a while until i decided that it just isn’t for me, so i can fully focus on NH now anyway! it’s kinda sad in it’s on way, but i’m barely into mobile games of any sort, let alone really that attached to my phone, so it just didn’t sit right with me. i spent most of my wait for NH with NL & a bit of it with WW.


----------



## Clock (Apr 21, 2020)

I don't really play acpc that much anymore because I hate how hard it is to get the nice items without paying as a ftp player and it got repetitive for me. But I'll still play it time to time just to check what's going on.


----------



## ughrora (Apr 22, 2020)

I haven't stopped playing it. I still find it fun to play, just I'm not spending as much time playing it each day. I like to check in daily, at the very least!


----------



## visibleghost (May 15, 2020)

i completely stopped playing, from playing pocket camp every day to only having opened it a few times since march 20th. i don't find it very fun and my need for animal crossing is fulfilled by new horizons. it's demotivating that you have to play so much to get the items, i would be okay with it if i could play for 5 to 10 minutes a day and keep up with events and such but the way things are you have to spend a lot of time multiple times a day doing these very repetitive and in my opinion not very fun tasks. i do miss all the pretty items but i am still low key hoping for some pocket camp items to be introduced in new horizons


----------



## angelmutt (May 15, 2020)

ever since the hype of nh and before i had a switch, since i was itching to play animal crossing, i played pocket camp...i did drift from it once i got a switch n nh, though, which is what i expected


----------



## Y_a_h_i_k_o (May 15, 2020)

i stopped as well. in the beginning, i was just checking the lucky cake in case we should add these beautiful items to new horizons but i lost my hope about that (but i really like it will be the case, for real !)


----------



## LuchaSloth (May 15, 2020)

If my phone had enough memory to support the app, I would still be playing.

I had to quit a long time ago, because, my phone is a potato. Lol.


----------



## amemome (May 15, 2020)

I played pocket camp every day since its release and have stopped playing since ACNH's release. I feel like ACPC had a lot of grindy and gacha elements that made me whale out money like crazy and it feels much better (for me and my wallet) to step away from that kind of environment. I try to play at least once a month because I feel bad for my campers and friend list folks.


----------



## ughrora (May 16, 2020)

I've been checking in about every other day to every two days so far!


----------



## Aliya (May 16, 2020)

I wasn't planning to stop playing, but I have for the most part. My sister always asks me to play though so I feel bad. I might pick it up again when uni starts.


----------



## Cadbberry (May 17, 2020)

I did, removed it the day the game came out. That isn't to say I wouldn't redownload it at all, but I am getting my Animal Crossing fix finally!


----------



## Sombraluz (Jun 6, 2020)

I'm one of those weirdos that alternates between 3 AC games: NL, PC, and NH. Sometimes I don't have the spoons to play NL or NH and PC is enough. Or at least I can play it while I'm a passenger during a grocery run


----------



## Blueskyy (Jun 6, 2020)

I stopped playing  a week or two after Pocket Camp released. I felt like it was getting repetitive going to islands where villagers are and doh g all of the tasks that I can’t even remember that well anymore. Plus it took a lot for my phone to run it.


----------



## 4n1m4lcr0551ngr0x (Jul 24, 2020)

Never!! I will still play it!


----------



## ludovica (Jul 25, 2020)

I play PC bcs i don't have a switch :c


----------



## Corrie (Jul 25, 2020)

I feel like Pocket Camp is like a bootleg Animal Crossing game. It's too app-like to really feel like an Animal Crossing game. I hate how gacha like it is. Kills the vibe for me.


----------



## Pintuition (Jul 25, 2020)

I must admit, when NH first came out I abandoned PC completely. Now that I've been playing NH for a while (and my island is almost done) I've sort of crawled back to the app to play again. I kind of regret abandoning it for so long now! I think there's room in my life for a bit of both!


----------



## KittenNoir (Aug 12, 2020)

Yeah I am guilty of this I was playing pocket camp everyday but as soon as NH came out that was it haha


----------



## mayortiffany (Aug 12, 2020)

I played it everyday for about a month in... February I think? But I was far too busy to play too much, and I don't always have data.

That's what I prefer about New Horizons... it doesn't require so much interaction for you to be able to play and get a lot out of it! I also really disliked the gacha/microtransaction aspect of it.


----------

